# CO Team 4 Adelaide ?'



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi folks, I have a CO from Team 4 Adelaide for 3 weeks.
Nothing heard from her except the first mail. 
Called them today but the operator said, I need more patience.
Just wondering if someone is gettting responce from this CO.
Her initials are K S.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi folks, I have a CO from Team 4 Adelaide for 3 weeks.
> Nothing heard from her except the first mail.
> Called them today but the operator said, I need more patience.
> Just wondering if someone is gettting responce from this CO.
> Her initials are K S.


Team 4 L S
Have you submitted all the documents your CO requested?


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Team 4 L S
> Have you submitted all the documents your CO requested?


Yes, and on the TRN site, the status is received. But my medicals where not finalized, but for last one week, it is finalized.
So nothing left actually.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Yes, and on the TRN site, the status is received. But my medicals where not finalized, but for last one week, it is finalized.
> So nothing left actually.


Call her directly man!!!


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Call her directly man!!!


I called the adilaide center but the operator refused to connect to the co saying I need more patience.

How we get the direct number?

As I see from the mail from CO,
Contacting GSM Adelaide,
+61 1300 364 613

Kxx Sxx
00002316
GSM Case Officer - Team 4
Team 04
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Telephone 131 881 (how to call this number from Outside?)


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Request Documents or Info.pdf

Check this doocument, her direct number would be mentioned here.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Request Documents or Info.pdf
> 
> Check this doocument, her direct number would be mentioned here.


Unfortunately, this is no extra info in this document.
This number under her name, 00002316.What is it, I thought some id nr.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Unfortunately, this is no extra info in this document.
> This number under her name, 00002316.What is it, I thought some id nr.


Yes, id number, so she never asked you for any documents?


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes, id number, so she never asked you for any documents?


Only in the first email. With those pdf files. Never heard from her again. I have sent here few mails. But no response.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Only in the first email. With those pdf files. Never heard from her again. I have sent here few mails. But no response.


Yes so in the first email she must have sent you the pdf file I mentioned before..Her number must be there somewhere at the bottom


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes so in the first email she must have sent you the pdf file I mentioned before..Her number must be there somewhere at the bottom


I am suprised. I have gone through all the pdf files, and the only numbers I can see are these.
• Telephone: 131 881 • Facsimile: 08 7421 7615 •
Could you please tell me in which pdf file and where in the file you have this info. I think they are standard documents and should be same for all.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## shahzad_sam (Mar 26, 2013)

hey buddy,
Whats your email address, wanted to ask few questions, but not here publically.


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

shahzad_sam said:


> hey buddy,
> Whats your email address, wanted to ask few questions, but not here publically.


I have CO from TEAM 04 KxxSxx. Anybody with same CO ?


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

alhumrashid_chem said:


> I have CO from TEAM 04 KxxSxx. Anybody with same CO ?


mine is BK.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

alhumrashid_chem said:


> I have CO from TEAM 04 KxxSxx. Anybody with same CO ?


I have this CO from team 4


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi folks, I have a CO from Team 4 Adelaide for 3 weeks.
> Nothing heard from her except the first mail.
> Called them today but the operator said, I need more patience.
> Just wondering if someone is gettting responce from this CO.
> Her initials are K S.


Same CO here 

I can see a couple of more applicants with then same CO so she must be busy


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

anybody got job verification call??


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

I have sent her the documents by email... Havent heard back from KS yet.

has she requested anyone for documents and then replied.

Waiting eagerly for the grant


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

jayptl said:


> anybody got job verification call??


did your employer get a verification call..


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

ian.thomas said:


> did your employer get a verification call..


hello,

I also have the same CO... do you have her direct number.. if yes then could you please share it with me...

thanks


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Same CO here
> 
> I can see a couple of more applicants with then same CO so she must be busy



Hey...

Anyone of you, have a CO (KS) number..

pls share with me.

Thanks


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone with CO from Team 4? I just joined the gang yesterday. Now the crucial wait begins for me!


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

SSD14 said:


> Hey...
> 
> Anyone of you, have a CO (KS) number..
> 
> ...


Hi SSD 14,

I have the same team & CO (KS)

How do you rate them?

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

FINALLY GOT MY GRANT….THANK TO YOU ALL ... 
Check out the signature for time line.


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

sateternal said:


> FINALLY GOT MY GRANT….THANK TO YOU ALL ...
> Check out the signature for time line.


Congrats Sateternal, all the best !!!


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jango911 said:


> Congrats Sateternal, all the best !!!


HI GUYS ANY NEWS FROM OUR BELOVED CO

team 4 co ks ???


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

jango911 said:


> hi guys any news from our beloved co
> 
> team 4 co ks ???


tell my co its my bud day . . . Where is my grant


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

jango911 said:


> hi guys any news from our beloved co
> 
> team 4 co ks ???


tell my co its my bud day . . . Where is my grant


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi my CO(Ade T4) CB. Anyone have any idea about CB.
I applied 22/8/2013 489FS , CO assign Oct. 2013, submitted all request docs 28/11/2013..... still waiting for grant...


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi my CO(Ade T4) CB. Anyone have any idea about CB.
> I applied 22/8/2013 489FS , CO assign Oct. 2013, submitted all request docs 28/11/2013..... still waiting for grant...


I have CB as my CO. She contacted my agent just yesterday asking for PCC and medical. Considering you have provided docs almost 2 months ago but have not heard from her, she seems to be slow


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> I have CB as my CO. She contacted my agent just yesterday asking for PCC and medical. Considering you have provided docs almost 2 months ago but have not heard from her, she seems to be slow


Hi rahulreshTha


thanks for ur reply. CO contacted my agent 3 months ago and request new PCC , FS decl. ...etc. but, I submitted my all request docs 28/11/2013. Now, nearly 2 months... may be CB will reply soon. 
:focus:

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Rahul/Chinta


----------



## Ryanwes (Jan 12, 2014)

dont think they will let you contact CO directly. think about it. all applicants know their COs, if everyone give their CO a call, do u think he/she would has enough time to answer? 

also, only agents have the right to prompt the application, but not individuals. thats one of the reasons some ppl wish to apply via agents.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Jango911 said:


> Hi Rahul/Chinta


My Congratz Jango.. Thanks for ur update.


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> My Congratz Jango.. Thanks for ur update.


Hi Rahul/Chintha,

sorry for the earlier reply I was using my phone n could not complete my message.

Well as per my personal experience, COs set the pace, and teams generally do the routine work like, downloading the documents, scanning for fake ones, arranging them to meet the checklist and further assistance to the COs (if required). So Team 4 is good, quick, n my CO KS was super quick . . . all in all cases with T4 should feel lucky :tea: 

All the best !!!:fingerscrossed:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

rahulreshu 


hi there, my CO is also from Adelaide team 4, i had applied September 29th ,have send all documents whatever he asked me to provide, and medical done in november. 2013, waiting for outcome now, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> rahulreshu
> 
> 
> hi there, my CO is also from Adelaide team 4, i had applied September 29th ,have send all documents whatever he asked me to provide, and medical done in november. 2013, waiting for outcome now, :fingerscrossed:


yikes that sounds like a long time . Is CB your CO?


----------



## logarti (Dec 5, 2013)

All,
For me also the CO was CB from Team 4 Adelaide, and she was pretty quick. I got a direct Grant and didn't got any questions/mails at all. I felt lucky to have her as my CO. But again, it differs from cases to cases. Its better to wait and clear the process rather than having an issue after going there. So please be patient folks. All the best!!! My best wishes and prayers for you all!


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

logarti said:


> All,
> For me also the CO was CB from Team 4 Adelaide, and she was pretty quick. I got a direct Grant and didn't got any questions/mails at all. I felt lucky to have her as my CO. But again, it differs from cases to cases. Its better to wait and clear the process rather than having an issue after going there. So please be patient folks. All the best!!! My best wishes and prayers for you all!


Thanks Logarti,
Hope she will reply soon.
Which visa you applied 489 FS or SS?

Cheer,

Chin


----------



## logarti (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Chin,
Myself into 189 Visa


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

my co SH from team 4, anybody has same one???


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hey guys any updates for 489 visa????


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

My Co is from team 4 as well


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

initials of my CO - S.H.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Mine is JN . I havr not seen his name mentioned in the forum before


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine is MB from Team 4. I submitted the documents she asked for yesterday...let's see... anyone has any experience with her?


----------



## Pailas (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey DesiTadka... My CO initials is MB as well


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

My CO is MB too.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

FINALLY RECEIVED GOLDEN LETTER.
Thanks to all 

many thanks goes to CO "CB" T4/Ade.
Check more detail https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0

Kind regards

Chinlane:lane:lane:


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

ohhh congratulation, for which state u applied?? When did u applied plz mention timeline


----------



## Luqman (Oct 4, 2013)

HFZ said:


> My CO is MB too.


Bagshaw ???? she was quick in the beginning. Now she is killing me. 
how about your experience ?


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> ohhh congratulation, for which state u applied?? When did u applied plz mention timeline



Hi Nikz,

Thanks, 489 FS Timeline
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0

Chin


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

anyone with CO JH ?


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Mine is MB from Team 4. I submitted the documents she asked for yesterday...let's see... anyone has any experience with her?


MB is quite active. I sent her an email in Dec 13 and she sent me the grant very next day. There must be something she is waiting for / enquiring in the background esp when someone is from Pakistan (NOM). We have seen in the past that it takes more time for people coming from Pakistan, compared to other nationalities. Thanks to Taliban, JeM, LeT and so many NGOs operting there, because of which common people suffer. After 9/11, all developed countries are very cautious - esp when it comes to their national security. 

Good luck to you. Hope you get your visa very soon. Amen.


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

My CO initials are LW -GSM Adelaide T4..she requested for PCC and Medicals..whats next in line for me??..any idea?..and has anyone here got a job verification from this team??


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

kalch99 said:


> My CO initials are LW -GSM Adelaide T4..she requested for PCC and Medicals..whats next in line for me??..any idea?..and has anyone here got a job verification from this team??


Dear,
Just submit the required documents (PCC and Medicals) and wait for further instructions from your CO (can be a grant also). No benefit if we start speculating something for you. If all your documents are valid and genuine, you need not worry. You will get PR for sure !!!


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

chdboy said:


> Dear,
> Just submit the required documents (PCC and Medicals) and wait for further instructions from your CO (can be a grant also). No benefit if we start speculating something for you. If all your documents are valid and genuine, you need not worry. You will get PR for sure !!!


Hey Bud,

Well..I wasn't asking anyone to speculate /something.. I just wanted to know if there are any standard things that CO's do/follow after requesting for PCC & Meds,like doing job verification,asking other docs etc..Not quite sure where I stand at present..just curious you know :ranger:


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

kalch99 said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> Well..I wasn't asking anyone to speculate /something.. I just wanted to know if there are any standard things that CO's do/follow after requesting for PCC & Meds,like doing job verification,asking other docs etc..Not quite sure where I stand at present..just curious you know :ranger:


Yes dear, I can understand as almost everyone goes through this phase. But the fact remains, nothing you can do apart from being anxious and affecting your health.

Just submit your documents and relax.... sometimes case officers are busy as they have hundreds of applications pending with them. Thats why I said, as far as your documents are all proper, no one can stop you from getting your visa. All the best !


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

any body has CO S.H. Adelaide GSM team 4, i applied under 489 WA RSM visa 09/2013, all documents submited ..still waiting for grant


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Any 189 grants of late from Adelaide Team 4 ? Has anyone got CO JN?


----------



## amitabh (Jan 1, 2014)

misguided said:


> Any 189 grants of late from Adelaide Team 4 ? Has anyone got CO JN?


My CO is from Adelaide GSM Team 4. Document uploaded, waiting for the Medical Link to appear in application system. Should I wait or will need to do the medical ?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

any latest grant from 489 ss wa, by team4 adelaide??


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

My case officer is SM from Team 4 Adelaide..... Anybody had the same CO?


----------



## visaWait (Apr 25, 2014)

*189 waiting for grant*

Hi folks

Does anyone has CO with initials LW? 

my timeline:
Lisa lodged: 16th Feb
CO Adelaide Team 4 LW: 11 March
All requested documents uploaded: 14th March
Grant: Waiting


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied on 20 Feb. And my CO is also from Team 4 and her initials are CB. Best of luck to all who applied for visa.


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

My CO is from GSM Adelaide Team 4 with SM initials. She contacted me again 1 month back and said all documents have been received and she is just waiting for medical results from medibank. two weeks later she said all requirements have been met medicals have been received. But at this time number of places are limited so processing times will be longer and you might not get visa in this program year. This is horrible. If I am meeting all requirement and my application and docs received in time why should i wait till next year?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

visaWait said:


> Hi folks Does anyone has CO with initials LW? my timeline: Lisa lodged: 16th Feb CO Adelaide Team 4 LW: 11 March All requested documents uploaded: 14th March Grant: Waiting


Hi have just been allocated the same CO.Any progress on your Grant

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May.


----------



## Raf84 (May 20, 2014)

*Team 4 Adelaide*

I have the CO assigned from Team 4 Adelaide JH on May 6th received delay email & have not had any update since then..


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

Can any one tell that how much time visa grant takes after CO allotment?


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> Can any one tell that how much time visa grant takes after CO allotment?


Generally takes anywhere between 3-4 weeks. Since the cap has already been reached you may have to wait till July and you will it pouring down heavily


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Raf84 said:


> I have the CO assigned from Team 4 Adelaide JH on May 6th received delay email & have not had any update since then..


Hi 

I got the same CO .Our visa was delayed bcoz my husband medicals.Such a nice person.I called and spoke to him twice to check on the status.
we got our grant immly the next day of medical clearance for my husband.
So no worries.Others who had same CO got grants in a week or so...


----------



## Raf84 (May 20, 2014)

australia.ind said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the same CO .Our visa was delayed bcoz my husband medicals.Such a nice person.I called and spoke to him twice to check on the status.
> we got our grant immly the next day of medical clearance for my husband.
> So no worries.Others who had same CO got grants in a week or so...


Nice Thanks a lot for this positive news... hopefully he is still the same & sends that golden Email soon.

BTW which number did you call coz in the delay email he has just mentioned his full name JOSH hend..... & team 4..


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

Does anyone have CO with initials SW?


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

Does anyone have CO from team 4 with initials CB ? Please your experience. 
Please don't write a full name any CO . Just write their initials. 
Thanks


----------



## gururajan (Oct 8, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> My case officer is SM from Team 4 Adelaide..... Anybody had the same CO?


Hi,
I have the same CO - waiting for my PCC and loaded all the docs. Waiting for the response for other documents. 
- Guru


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have been alloted KS from team 4. She requested some docs n medicals. The docs now show Recieved. But how do i verify if she has got medicals? I had done the medicals on 7th may but now It says no health examinarion needed for this person this sub class.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sam2304 said:


> I have been alloted KS from team 4. She requested some docs n medicals. The docs now show Recieved. But how do i verify if she has got medicals? I had done the medicals on 7th may but now It says no health examinarion needed for this person this sub class.


You can send your CO a gentle mail stating you had completed medicals and same been uploaded and request to let you know in case they need further docs.

Good luck.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone with CO initials LY?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sam2304 said:


> I have been alloted KS from team 4. She requested some docs n medicals. The docs now show Recieved. But how do i verify if she has got medicals? I had done the medicals on 7th may but now It says no health examinarion needed for this person this sub class.


Did you get your grant

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Wake up wake up sleeping thread :tea: Am I the only person waiting for the grant from this team? Anyone else still waiting who lodged in April and May?


----------



## Raf84 (May 20, 2014)

chennaiguy said:


> Wake up wake up sleeping thread :tea: Am I the only person waiting for the grant from this team? Anyone else still waiting who lodged in April and May?


me too:typing:opcorn:


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Me three...CO contacted me and said that they are only waiting for my meds to be cleared

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Me three...CO contacted me and said that they are only waiting for my meds to be cleared
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


Fantastic! Even my CO told me the same when I contacted him couple of weeks back :fingerscrossed: 

What is his initial? Mine is JN


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Raf84 said:


> me too:typing:opcorn:


Please update your signature with your timeline.


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> Does anyone have CO from team 4 with initials CB ? Please your experience.
> Please don't write a full name any CO . Just write their initials.
> Thanks


Hi,

I have the same CO with the initials CB from Team 04 Adelaide, got the delay email on 13 may 2014. Any progress on your end????


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

mamthakish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same CO with the initials CB from Team 04 Adelaide, got the delay email on 13 may 2014. Any progress on your end????


I m glad to hear that we both have the same Co. I got my delay email on 3 june. And no contact after that. 
Can you tell me what CO asked you on his first contact. 
From me she asked only medical whereas all other documents were front loaded. 
Please inform me if you get any updates. Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

My CO initials are LW.Called her up yesterday as she was very polite and patient.Just waiting now for my medical to be cleared by MOC.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> My CO initials are LW.Called her up yesterday as she was very polite and patient.Just waiting now for my medical to be cleared by MOC.


Did you call her direct line or team 4 contact no. Can you please share that no?


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> I m glad to hear that we both have the same Co. I got my delay email on 3 june. And no contact after that.
> Can you tell me what CO asked you on his first contact.
> From me she asked only medical whereas all other documents were front loaded.
> Please inform me if you get any updates. Best of luck to all of us.


hey,

She asked me for some work reference letter rest of the doc's were frontloaded and she even confirmed on the same and later this delay mail was sent....... Hoping for the direct grant now any time in july. 
crossing my fingers.....all the best to u too.....


----------



## Raf84 (May 20, 2014)

chennaiguy said:


> Please update your signature with your timeline.


My Timelines..


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

mamthakish said:


> hey, She asked me for some work reference letter rest of the doc's were frontloaded and she even confirmed on the same and later this delay mail was sent....... Hoping for the direct grant now any time in july. crossing my fingers.....all the best to u too.....


work ref letter?
why?
you didn't provided your experience letter or statutory declaration?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

mamthakish said:


> Hi, I have the same CO with the initials CB from Team 04 Adelaide, got the delay email on 13 may 2014. Any progress on your end????


when did you lodge your visa?
was it 189 or 190?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ash_bd (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyone got grant from K* S* from team 4 recently?


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

decipline said:


> work ref letter?
> why?
> you didn't provided your experience letter or statutory declaration?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I did but they asked for some more supporting doc's which is uploaded now... After that they haven't requested any else.


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

decipline said:


> when did you lodge your visa?
> was it 189 or 190?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


It's 190. Details of the timeline is mentioned in my signature.


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

mamthakish said:


> It's 190. Details of the timeline is mentioned in my signature.



Hi mamthakish..

As I see from your signature, you are lucky one who got CO quickly and delay email as well.. BTW its your luck.
Can you tell me what is nominated skilled occupation and what is your qualification..?

thanks


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

mamthakish said:


> It's 190. Details of the timeline is mentioned in my signature.


Hi dear

i am surfing from phone and can't see the timeline.
if possible please write it with your occupation code.

thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> Hi mamthakish..
> 
> As I see from your signature, you are lucky one who got CO quickly and delay email as well.. BTW its your luck.
> Can you tell me what is nominated skilled occupation and what is your qualification..?
> ...


Hi bazidkhan,

I hope to carry my luck forward in getting the grant soon :tongue:.... well skilled occupation is Recruitment Consultant - 223112 and completed my graduation with 7yrs of exp.....


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

decipline said:


> Hi dear
> 
> i am surfing from phone and can't see the timeline.
> if possible please write it with your occupation code.
> ...


Hey buddy,

Not a plb here goes my timeline.

VETASSES ASSESSMENT - 30/08/13 ; IELTS - 21/11/13; EOI & 190 SASS - 6/12/13 ; INVITE - 13/01/14 ; APPL LOGED - 8-Mar-14; PCC - 15-Mar-14, Medicals - 5-Apr-14, CO - 5th may, Delay email- 13 may, Grant - awaiting :


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

mamthakish said:


> Hey buddy, Not a plb here goes my timeline. VETASSES ASSESSMENT - 30/08/13 ; IELTS - 21/11/13; EOI & 190 SASS - 6/12/13 ; INVITE - 13/01/14 ; APPL LOGED - 8-Mar-14; PCC - 15-Mar-14, Medicals - 5-Apr-14, CO - 5th may, Delay email- 13 may, Grant - awaiting :


thanks dear for sharing time line

that's awesome quick
8 march and you have CO and delay email as well.
great great

good luck dear.
keep in touch.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

mamthakish said:


> Hey buddy, Not a plb here goes my timeline. VETASSES ASSESSMENT - 30/08/13 ; IELTS - 21/11/13; EOI & 190 SASS - 6/12/13 ; INVITE - 13/01/14 ; APPL LOGED - 8-Mar-14; PCC - 15-Mar-14, Medicals - 5-Apr-14, CO - 5th may, Delay email- 13 may, Grant - awaiting :


is it Adelaide team 4?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

decipline said:


> is it Adelaide team 4?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


yes that's y I'm subscribed to this thread....


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Can anyone tell 

what is meant by delay email...?


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

Naveed539 said:


> Can anyone tell what is meant by delay email...?


nothing

its just info passed on to you by DIBP which we already know since last 4 months.

just wait now 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

mamthakish said:


> yes that's y I'm subscribed to this thread....[/QUOTE
> why surprised?
> because adelaide team is not so active since few weeks, that's why?
> 
> ...


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

mamthakish said:


> yes that's y I'm subscribed to this thread....


if convenient to yog, plz share CO initials only

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

decipline said:


> if convenient to yog, plz share CO initials only
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Its CB


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

mamthakish said:


> Its CB


As for as i know from diff threads.. 
Our CO (CB) is very nice and cooperative lady... 
We pray for her to give us grant early.. lolz
BTW patience is the key at the moment. hope for the best


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> As for as i know from diff threads..
> Our CO (CB) is very nice and cooperative lady...
> We pray for her to give us grant early.. lolz
> BTW patience is the key at the moment. hope for the best


yep true she was polite in reverting on the mails hoping things to get process smoothly and Wising everybody get their grants in early july..... yep patience is the only mantra that we can chant now......


----------



## gururajan (Oct 8, 2013)

Guys, I got my grant letter yesterday from team 4. You can see the timeline in the signature. Good luck!


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

gururajan said:


> Guys, I got my grant letter yesterday from team 4. You can see the timeline in the signature. Good luck!


many many congrats dear
enjoy and relax now

ours are 190. So we have to keep patience. Can't expect rocket speed grant like 189. But in end we all will be there sooner or later

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

gururajan said:


> Guys, I got my grant letter yesterday from team 4. You can see the timeline in the signature. Good luck!


congrats gururajan..... All the best for ur future


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

gururajan said:


> Guys, I got my grant letter yesterday from team 4. You can see the timeline in the signature. Good luck!


 Many many congrats...
You wrote in your signature that visa type is 180?
Is it right, because as for as i know skilled visa types are 190.189,489,187 and 186?
There is no 180 visa subclass..
would you like to tell us again about your visa type which you lodged..
best of luck for your future in OZ..


----------



## gururajan (Oct 8, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> Many many congrats...
> You wrote in your signature that visa type is 180?
> Is it right, because as for as i know skilled visa types are 190.189,489,187 and 186?
> There is no 180 visa subclass..
> ...


Apologies for the typo - the visa type is 189. Good thing for me was i had 70 points when 60 was enough for my skillset. probably, that speeded up the process.


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

gururajan said:


> Apologies for the typo - the visa type is 189. Good thing for me was i had 70 points when 60 was enough for my skillset. probably, that speeded up the process.


Hmmmm it's ok. 
Actually 189 takes more time than 489 and 190. 
That's why I asked. 
Btw when you are going to fly oz?


----------



## gururajan (Oct 8, 2013)

I guess I am quiet lucky to get the visa sooner.  
I dont have any immediate plans to move there now. Going to live in KL as I got a new job there and will see how things proceed there. I will take my time before relocation but planning to be there during the cricket world cup for the first entry.


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Hoping for some grants to flow in from today, Pls update us if there are any grants from adelaide team 04 . Crossing fingers and all the best to everyone....


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

gururajan said:


> Guys, I got my grant letter yesterday from team 4. You can see the timeline in the signature. Good luck!




Hi Gururanjan, Many many congratulations to you.... If I am not wrong your CO was SM?


I am having SM as my CO, hope she works quickly on pending cases....


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

No any grant today. .. and no updates on the immi site. Don't know what is going inside. ?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

*Grant received*












Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....

I am in the seventh heaven right now...

Dancing and Singing... Reading the letter again and again...

I love this feeling...

Thanks to all of you for your continuous support and motivation. Thank you for keeping my hopes high in hard times. I can't express my gratitude towards the creator of this forum, as words will reduce the sheen of its glory.

Thank you all and wishing you all good luck hoping to see huge number of grants soon....


----------



## Raf84 (May 20, 2014)

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....
> 
> I am in the seventh heaven right now...
> 
> ...


Very Happy for you.. all the best for your future Endeavors...


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....
> 
> I am in the seventh heaven right now...
> 
> ...


Were you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Any one have JH as CO from Team 4?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone has CB as CO??


----------



## Raf84 (May 20, 2014)

mamthakish said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congrats...


----------



## Raf84 (May 20, 2014)

rajfirst said:


> Any one have JH as CO from Team 4?


HI Raj I haVe JH as CO..


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

mamthakish said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Woooooooooow. .
Many congrats. 
I already told you that you are the lucky one. 
Now please tell CB to send my grant tomorrow. .Lolz
Best of luck with your new journey to OZ.


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Anyone has CB as CO??


Yeah I have also the same CO. did she contacted you ?


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> Woooooooooow. .
> Many congrats.
> I already told you that you are the lucky one.
> Now please tell CB to send my grant tomorrow. .Lolz
> Best of luck with your new journey to OZ.


Hey Thanks Bazidkhan, I really feel lucky this time..... but the grant was sent by a different CO S.O was his initials. Hope you get the grant soon if your documents are intact then you can expect it any time soon buddy.... 

And thanks to everyone one for the wishes.... Wish you all a good luck and looking forward for many more grants.....


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> Were you an onshore or offshore applicant?




offshore dear... I am in Africa.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> Yeah I have also the same CO. did she contacted you ?


Yup!!

Wanted to know if she is good, and prompt in replying to our emails or not??


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yup!!
> 
> Wanted to know if she is good, and prompt in replying to our emails or not??


I think she soo nice...


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

mamthakish said:


> Hey Thanks Bazidkhan, I really feel lucky this time..... but the grant was sent by a different CO S.O was his initials. Hope you get the grant soon if your documents are intact then you can expect it any time soon buddy....
> 
> And thanks to everyone one for the wishes.... Wish you all a good luck and looking forward for many more grants.....


Thanks for best wishes..
BTW when you are planing to fly oz..
and keep in touch while when we all will be Adelaide soon..
regards 
Bazid


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> I think she soo nice...


Then why is she not replying to my emails!!!!!!????
I fill so depressed now!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Then why is she not replying to my emails!!!!!!????
> I fill so depressed now!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


When and What you are asking from her?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> When and What you are asking from her?


I have been having issues with my PCC upload. I have uploaded it and mailed to her at least 4 times but the request for it keeps on coming everyday afresh in my immiacount, as if there is a virus

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## minnu (Jul 4, 2014)

hello..anybody having co with initials LW


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone has S. W. from team4 as the CO?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

minnu said:


> hello..anybody having co with initials LW


I guess there is no point in asking about CO as they keep on changing!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

minnu said:


> hello..anybody having co with initials LW


I have the same CO.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Please update your signature.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## minnu (Jul 4, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> I have the same CO.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


hey....have you heard anything from her... i am really worried..the documents asked ny co uploaded in the immi account is also still in the status requested... i had send her a mail and still no reply... feeling frustrated ....

190 visa lodged -19 feb CO - 31ST MARCH..PCC AND MEDICALS UPLOADED..GRANT -


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

mamthakish said:


> Hey Thanks Bazidkhan, I really feel lucky this time..... but the grant was sent by a different CO S.O was his initials. Hope you get the grant soon if your documents are intact then you can expect it any time soon buddy....
> 
> And thanks to everyone one for the wishes.... Wish you all a good luck and looking forward for many more grants.....


Hi,

I have been assigned CO with initials CB. Mamthakish, Nishant and others can you guys share the kind of documents she had asked for.
Surprisingly for me most of the documents which she has asked for are already uploaded. Not sure why she is asking the same set again. The one different document she has asked is birth certificate as age of proof for which I had uploaded Passport since I don't have a birth certificate  

Also in the detailed list it is mentioned that it would be good to add payslips and taxation documents also. So I will add those.


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Ozsydney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been assigned CO with initials CB. Mamthakish, Nishant and others can you guys share the kind of documents she had asked for.
> Surprisingly for me most of the documents which she has asked for are already uploaded. Not sure why she is asking the same set again. The one different document she has asked is birth certificate as age of proof for which I had uploaded Passport since I don't have a birth certificate
> ...


Awaiting your reply.... Plz if anyone has info regarding my above query the plz reply..


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ozsydney said:


> Awaiting your reply.... Plz if anyone has info regarding my above query the plz reply..


Maybe you can try school leaving cert,it had the birth date.
Or else drop a mail asking if you can submit any other document.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> FINALLY RECEIVED GOLDEN LETTER.
> Thanks to all
> 
> many thanks goes to CO "CB" T4/Ade.
> ...



Congrats Chin!! My CO is also CB. can you please share how is ur exp with her?

Many thanks....


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Maybe you can try school leaving cert,it had the birth date.
> Or else drop a mail asking if you can submit any other document.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????



Thñaks Jaideep....


----------



## gururajan (Oct 8, 2013)

I had given the school certificate since i didnt have the birth certificate. it was not an issue but you need to check with your CO. Good Luck!


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Gents has anyone been able to get a response from Team 4 in the last week.Team 4 seems to have cooled down.No response to my mail from CO.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

just received response from them


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Gents has anyone been able to get a response from Team 4 in the last week.Team 4 seems to have cooled down.No response to my mail from CO.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


I think they r not working as teama anymore


I have tried to contact my co KS but no response so far


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

teams are their, and even name of my case officer is mentioned but i received two emails and both from different person...


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Did anyone have CO with name initial LW from team 4 (adelaide) ?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

JH from team 04. anyone from you having same CO?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

JH from team 4? anyone else having the same CO?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

131881 is what mentioned on the correspondence
i tried calling by adding +61
but no succes.


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone has CO with initials JL in adelaide team 4?


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

work wise there is a still team but i guess there is no dedicated person for each case , initially CO assigned to someone but actually whole review system is random i believe no dedicated person process for any particular case.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Do any1 got assigned CO AP (initials), She requested form 80.. I have uploaded the forms when could i expect a reply from CO? any advice?


----------

